# Curse of the Dragon.



## arnisador (Jun 8, 2003)

I just started watching this documentary. They said: "A tribe in Malaysia worships him, and believes he is still alive." Is this hyperbole?


----------



## moromoro (Jun 8, 2003)

probably a tribe made of 18yr old malaysian chinese kids.


also that documentary is fairly old, i know the part about the tribe is so maybe in the 80's there was a group of kids worshipping him but i doudt there is today.



terry


----------

